# 4 little ones!



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

Offspring of my broken black buck Indra and my black fox doe Cyclone. 1 black self, 2 black fox, 1 broken black. From an original litter of 6, culled down by mom for unknown reasons.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure am rooting for that little one on the right. : x


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

How bid was her litter? If a doe is overwhelmed by a big litter, depending on the mouse, she may cull it down on her own. It is recommended by some breeders (including myself) to cull litters down to a reasonable size in the first few days. This makes it easier on mum, helps babies thrive vs. just survive and helps keep your numbers low.

I could keep rambling on, but that is all for right now.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

it says from an original litter of 6, which I wouldn't have culled down unless they were mostly boys.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oops, I missed that for some reason  6 shouldn't have been a problem, now I wonder why...

Cute babies.


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

That's exactly what I'm wondering... Cyclone had never been bred before, so maybe it's a bit of 'first-time-mother's syndrome'? I guess she had her reasons, but I'm thinking that maybe I shouldn't breed this doe again..?

Seafolly, the little one is doing great so far!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

size of enclosure can sometimes cause the mum to cull a litter if she feels it is too small for herself and all the babies, also nutrient intake of the mum may also have a bearing on the number of babies she feels comfortable in raising. Producing offspring takes alot out the mums both during pregnancy and kindling hence the need to supply higher protein content diet and if possible added vitamins and minerals and the other trace elements.


----------

